# GPU-Z v0.3.8 can't read HD4860



## raydan (Dec 6, 2009)

HD4860 already release long time, and still get wrong reading
when GPU-Z support HD4860?


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 6, 2009)

4860? never heard of it


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/100337/Radeon_HD_4860_in_the_Works?.html

Could be on about this? but i have never seen one released in shops.
i do see some info saying it might be a laptop GPU but still never seen one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> 4860? never heard of it



its exists use google. what is intresting is that their are gpuz shots of a 4860 on the net. is it only 3.8? or are the other versions working?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah I've not heard of it either, but as a firefox user I just selected the word and clicked search XD


Its a mobile GPU for sure.


----------



## raydan (Dec 6, 2009)

i just want to know GPUZ will support 4860 on next version?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2009)

raydan said:


> i just want to know GPUZ will support 4860 on next version?



The post by solaris means it already is.

Its just not working for you : [


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2009)

screenshot please


----------



## raydan (Dec 6, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> screenshot please


----------



## rising151 (Dec 6, 2009)

4860 is sold only in China
it has 640 SPs , 256bit and gddr5 memory


----------



## KainXS (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## rising151 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is HD4860


----------



## rising151 (Dec 6, 2009)

And this is the screenshot,GPU-Z verson is 0.3.4
almost everything is wrong...


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 6, 2009)

Current GPU-Z is 0.3.8.  Download that and give it a try.


----------



## rising151 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't have HD4860,this picture is found in a BBS
I'm trying to ask someone who has a HD4860 for a screenshot of GPU-Z
I used 0.3.6 on other's HD4860 several weeks ago,and the problem remained.


----------



## rising151 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is the 0.3.6


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2009)

next version will support this card


----------



## rising151 (Dec 7, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> next version will support this card



thank you


----------



## danbfree (Dec 11, 2009)

Why do you say it's only in China? Newegg has had them for a little while now for $129.99 or $118.99/ea for 2 or more... interesting x-fire possibility! I want to see how much faster, if at all, over single 4890!


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2009)

danbfree said:


> Why do you say it's only in China? Newegg has had them for a little while now for $129.99 or $118.99/ea for 2 or more... interesting x-fire possibility! I want to see how much faster, if at all, over single 4890!



There were some news posts a while back that claimed it was just meant for China. Apparently ATi has enough of these GPU's to sell in America as well.


----------



## danbfree (Dec 11, 2009)

yes, I was being a smarty-pants since it just showed up a few days ago on newegg  Guys on HardOCP are ripping it but don't seem to realize it has the full 256 bit GDDR5 memory of the 4870/90. I think it might possibly rock in x-fire for $238, would love to see some benchies!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 11, 2009)

havent heard of this card, sounds crap too!


----------



## danbfree (Dec 11, 2009)

With 4850 gone now, there is abso-fluckin-lutely nothing wrong with this card and should OC well since it uses 4890 core (minus 160 shaders) too! Read up on the specs and it really is a little faster than 4850 and a little slower than 4870 and has 1GB of GDDR for $118.99 when you buy 2... sounds like a cool x-fire option in the $240 price range.


----------



## rising151 (Dec 14, 2009)

danbfree said:


> Why do you say it's only in China? Newegg has had them for a little while now for $129.99 or $118.99/ea for 2 or more... interesting x-fire possibility! I want to see how much faster, if at all, over single 4890!



maybe I'm wrong,but at least it's only in a few countries.


----------

